# Jolene Has QUINTS!!!



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

Jolene delivered five healthy babies last night. I wanted to introduce them here!

A1 - :kidblue: 









A2 - :kidred: 









A3 - :kidblue: 









A4 - :kidred: 









A5 - :kidblue: 









Momma did really well and is a very good mother. I am so proud of her!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, congrats!!!! That first little boy is certainly interesting colored. My mom just had one of her Saanen does kid late last night with triplets-two big bucks and a tiny doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!! Thats just awesome. She birthed a whole herd LOL


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

All I can say is WOWWWWW!

Congrats! They're all so unique... That's so cool 

Hope you have fun with them!!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow - that is so neat and they all seem pretty healthy - are you bottlefeeding any of them?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

First I think that doe is amazing to carry them, have them and be a good mommy  Second her babies are gorgeous!! All of them. Congrats.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, what a goat! Looks like you got some real nice colors out of it to! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 5!!!*

What a rainbow of babies she's given you!!!! AWESOME MOMMA!


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> Wow, congrats!!!! That first little boy is certainly interesting colored. My mom just had one of her Saanen does kid late last night with triplets-two big bucks and a tiny doe.


CONGRATS to you!! 

Thanks everyone, I am so happy/relieved/exhausted. I was so scared for my doe with the last two, but she is a strong and she did awesome. She is really doing a good job with all the babies. I will supplement with bottles, per Stacey's recommendation. I think it's healthier to supplement all as they grow together than keep one or two separate. We will see how it goes.

My vet just called. My emergency/late night call freaked them out . They were positive I was insane when I told them five babies, they are not used to prolific Nigis I guess. They called this morning to make sure it was still five babies and I hadn't lost my mind yet. Also to make sure I had colostrum and supplies.

Everyone has been so helpful. It's amazing to go from 2 goats to 7 overnight! Yikes!

Jolene is such a good momma, cleaning and feeding every one. Very attentive. I just checked bellies and they are all getting good stuff in there. Go Jolene!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! They are sooooooo cute!!!!!!
I'm jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I think I would die if any of my does had 5 babies. I have had triplets only twice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute ---- congrats!!!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

AMAZING!!! Congrats


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow Congrats!!! And they are so pretty!

It reminds me of what happened recently.....
Me and my mom were in TSC and we heard a guy talking to one of the sales clerks and she was pointing to us saying "They have goats". So we went over and he was frantic. His doe just had Five babies. We were like :O :O :O . They are pygmies! We actually went to their house after we had them get some supplies and stuff and we found the cutest things! The smallest doe, and the only buck, came home with us! Maddie weighed 1.2lbs and the buck (Sparrow) weighed 2lbs and he will be our new herdsire for our littlens!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! Wow you got a wonderful assortment of colors there!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh my they are so sweet! I wish that first doe was a sable lol  Congrats!!


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, they do have some pretty interesting colors. 

Anyone want to take a stab on what to put for color on the registration papers? I don't even know where to being with some of them. ha!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

What a healthy looking colorfulbunch! :wahoo:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*WOW* The colors are so beautiful.  :stars: What breed of goat is she? My Ober/Alpine has had triplets two years in a row and has this year off.
Suellen


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful! You and mama must both be very, very tired...

Was she a FF or had she kidded before?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awwww the are so pretty, love all the colors. Good mom she is too take care of all of them. Good Job.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

:stars: 

They're beautiful!!! Congrats! I absolutely love their colors! And they all look so healthy! What a great mom! :applaud:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wahoo: Wow you both did wonderful-very awesome colorful kids there-congrats! :stars:


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

Suellen said:


> What breed of goat is she?


Thanks! She is a Nigerian. She is an awesome mom, not rejecting any and allowing us to both milk her out and feed her protesting kids with much patience. She's been a dream, very attentive and just a great mom all around.



farmergal said:


> Was she a FF or had she kidded before?


She had kidded once before with quads, but not with me. This was my first kidding ever and I am very happy and relieved things went so well.

Thanks every, they are all doing so well. I am truly lucky!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So Cute!!!


----------

